# New metal roof melting linseed oil



## meisdug (May 26, 2021)

Hi. I have a problem with a new roof and am not sure what to do. The house is a log cabin built in 85. The interior logs and beams were treated with linseed oil after being built and have been problem free ever since. 

This spring we replaced the previous asphalt shingle roof with a metal roof. Not long after the installation we thought it was leaking. The company that installed it came back and made sure it wasn't. Then we thought maybe it was condensation collecting and dripping. However, what is dripping has a sticky, gummy texture. 

So now we are thinking the heat is melting the linseed oil in the beams and that is what is dripping out. Has anyone experienced this before? Any ideas to remedy the problem?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

That's a new one for me! Sounds plausible though, I'd find some log home forums and ask there too. Here's one that seems pretty active.






Log Home Builders Association Forums


Forums about log homes and log cabins



community.loghomebuilders.org


----------



## meisdug (May 26, 2021)

Thank you very much!


----------

